# Natural treatment in Ohio?



## MissJenny (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi everyone. I have had nodules on the thyroid for several years but was neither hypo or hyper thyroid. Lately I have been having a faster resting heart rate and some palpitations. A blood test done through the local E.D. showed me as hyperthyroid or borderline hyperthyroid. I am seeking information on doctors who use all natural (and holistic) treatment of thyroid conditions. I live in Ohio and am looking for someone in the Columbus, Dayton, or Cincinnati area. I probably prefer a naturopath or a doctor of Chinese medicine, but would consider other types of holistic thyroid practitioners. It might be against your board policy to post doctor's name here, and if that is the case, please message me privately. Thanks and I hope everyone is well.

Jenny


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

The following methods are used to control an overactive thyroid:

antithyroid drugs

surgery

radioactive iodine

There are no herbs or supplements or "natural" methods that will control a truly over active thyroid. Advanced hyperthyroidism can become a life threatening condition.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

MissJenny said:


> Hi everyone. I have had nodules on the thyroid for several years but was neither hypo or hyper thyroid. Lately I have been having a faster resting heart rate and some palpitations. A blood test done through the local E.D. showed me as hyperthyroid or borderline hyperthyroid. I am seeking information on doctors who use all natural (and holistic) treatment of thyroid conditions. I live in Ohio and am looking for someone in the Columbus, Dayton, or Cincinnati area. I probably prefer a naturopath or a doctor of Chinese medicine, but would consider other types of holistic thyroid practitioners. It might be against your board policy to post doctor's name here, and if that is the case, please message me privately. Thanks and I hope everyone is well.
> 
> Jenny


Jenny.................welcome to the board.

If you are hyper, it would be a better option I think to combine conventional and holistic treatment. Hyper can be life-threatening.

We have quite a few here from Ohio myself included (live in Ga. now) so I hope someone will PM you with some references.


----------



## MissJenny (Jul 17, 2011)

Andros said:


> Jenny.................welcome to the board.
> 
> If you are hyper, it would be a better option I think to combine conventional and holistic treatment. Hyper can be life-threatening.
> 
> We have quite a few here from Ohio myself included (live in Ga. now) so I hope someone will PM you with some references.


Yikes, life threatening. Scary. I have an appointment to see my healthcare provider in about 2 weeks (he is out of the office currently). In the E.D. the doctor told me I was hyperthyroid, but the level fell right at the new guidelines of normal so I really do not know if I am hyperthyroid or not. The hospital guidelines were 0.55 uIu/ml. - 4.78 uIu/ml.. My reading was 0.340 uIu/ml.. This flagged me as low on the hospital's reference range, but my understanding is that the new accepted standard is down to .30 uIu/ml. being normal. Anyone have insight on this? If this should be moved to the testing area, that's fine. I included it here as it pertained to my initial question in this thread.

Thanks!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

MissJenny said:


> Yikes, life threatening. Scary. I have an appointment to see my healthcare provider in about 2 weeks (he is out of the office currently). In the E.D. the doctor told me I was hyperthyroid, but the level fell right at the new guidelines of normal so I really do not know if I am hyperthyroid or not. The hospital guidelines were 0.55 uIu/ml. - 4.78 uIu/ml.. My reading was 0.340 uIu/ml.. This flagged me as low on the hospital's reference range, but my understanding is that the new accepted standard is down to .30 uIu/ml. being normal. Anyone have insight on this? If this should be moved to the testing area, that's fine. I included it here as it pertained to my initial question in this thread.
> 
> Thanks!


It would be important to have the following.

TSH (that's what you had, I think but you need it again with..........) Free T3 and FREE T4. Make sure the do the FREES.

Also, RAIU (radioactive uptake scan) to check not only for uptake but suspicious nodules as well.

And................

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

Please see if your doc will order all of this for you.


----------



## MissJenny (Jul 17, 2011)

Good morning to you.

My T4 (Free) was .93 ng/dl with a reference range of .89 ng/dl - 1.76 ng/dl.

T3 (free) was 3.2 pg/ml. with a reference range of 2.3 pg/ml. - 4.2 pg/ml.

I had read somewhere that having a low T4 and a low TSH was sort of odd or something, or that it indicated an issue with the pituitary gland. I am fairly lost about this stuff. My T4 was not technically low, but was getting towards the low end. I might try getting into the hematologist I used to see, and see if he can see me sooner than my regular healthcare provider.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

You need a TSI (thyroid stimulating antibodies) test. Your T3 is not low, it is slightly above mid-range. The T4 is low in the range, yes.

You should see an endo or specialist in thyroid problems. When a person is hyper, the TSH will be lower (due to feedback from the presence of thyroid hormones in the blood--T3 and T4) and there can be rapid conversion of T4 to T3--resulting in what your blood work seems to show--lower T4 and higher T3.

Yes, the pituitary should also be looked at, but first you should also have an uptake scan, to see how your thyroid itself is actually functioning. The results of this, plus the antibodies should give a better picture of what is happening with you.


----------

